# Knicks with cleveland trade could take us to finals



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

New York trades: PG Frank Williams (4.9 ppg, 1.2 rpg, 2.4 apg in 13.8 minutes) 
PF Othella Harrington (4.1 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 0.4 apg in 12.0 minutes) 
SF Keith Van Horn (17.0 ppg, 7.4 rpg, 1.7 apg in 34.9 minutes) 
New York receives: SF Darius Miles (9.1 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 2.4 apg in 25.0 minutes) 
C Zydrunas Illgauskas (14.3 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 1.4 apg in 29.9 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -2.6 ppg, +1.0 rpg, and -0.7 apg. 

Cleveland trades: SF Darius Miles (9.1 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 2.4 apg in 25.0 minutes) 
C Zydrunas Illgauskas (14.3 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 1.4 apg in 29.9 minutes) 
Cleveland receives: PG Frank Williams (4.9 ppg, 1.2 rpg, 2.4 apg in 33 games) 
PF Othella Harrington (4.1 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 0.4 apg in 25 games) 
SF Keith Van Horn (17.0 ppg, 7.4 rpg, 1.7 apg in 31 games) 
Change in team outlook: +2.6 ppg, -1.0 rpg, and +0.7 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


I would miss Frankie but we get a finisher and potential with Darius Miles. Low post scoring with Zydrunas and who cares about his defense when we can just put Mutomobo in?


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

and cleveland accepts because?? they like losing and not having legit centers?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*KVH and his value*

KVH is not a hot commodity in the NBA..He was before he came into the NBA but its been all downhill since..I am not saying he isnt decent,but the only great players you will get for him are headcases or guys with reps....

Dolan wanted Spree out so thats wht hes in NY..Notice Big Dog was involved in the trade as well..He is not going to get you a Jamison,a Rahim or anyone comparably paid....

Do you think for a second Portland would consider Rasheed if rasheed wasnt a toking walking technical foul waiting to implode...Lets be realistic


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Horrible trade. Why would Marbury want to play with the plodding Zydrunas Ilgauskas? He's a poor defender to boot. Mutombo is slow and plodding, but at least he can play a lick of defense.

As evidenced by last night, Deke's shot blocking will help Marbury and the horses fly out of the gate. When the opposing center scores on Iggy, there's no fast break. Why do you think Paul Silas has been benching him in favor of Tony Battie?


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

The only player that the Cavaliers have any interest in on the Knicks is Williams. The only reason that the Cavaliers would be interested in trading Z is because of his defense, but Van Horns defense is just as bad. There is absolutely no way that they would make this trade.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

agreed..bad trade


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Besides, Cleveland is fresh out of centers. They already traded Mihm, and while Diop is promising, he has proven to be injury prone. That leaves the lanky Battie.

Besides, it's already known that Van Horn doesn't like playing with PGs who take 20+ shots per game every night.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

this is a really bad trade


----------



## nycson (Nov 21, 2003)

:sigh: next offer


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

# 1 Bad trade
# 2 Cavs wouldn't do it
# 3 It wouldn't take the Knicks to the finals


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Cavs would definitely not get enough back in this one.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

I think the Marbury showed a lot about what Isiah sees as the future of the Knicks. Isiah wants to re-create the bad boys team of the old pistons. Easy example, Maciej Lampe, top European prospect with a high ceiling, traded because IMO, his game style is the opposite of what Isiah wants. Lampe, a 7 footer who wants to play a huge SG, prefering the perimeter, is not exactly the rebounds banger that the bad boys were known to have in a PF/C position. Ben Wallace is the template that Isiah will be out to find.

That being said, I dont see Zydrunas Ilgauskas, the weak defender, to fit in Isiah's mold. In fact, I would see Tony Battie as a much better fit. Also, Adonal Foyle and Erick Dampier, maybe a return of Marcus Camby, Joel Pyrzabilla, Marcus Fizer, Mehmet Okur and Zeljko Rebraca are all FA's this offseason and each one of them, Okur and Rebraca to a lesser extent, could fill the role of Isiah's Center/Power Forward role.

Just a note, I definatly see Fizer as a Knick next year when Kurt Thomas leaves.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Marcus fizer is relatively awesome,


I don't know why anyone thinks Darius is taking us anywhere, that guy is going down hill fast, He has one of the worst fg% in the league. So what if he has " potential" so does Ricky davis.....


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I havent watched Fiser play much....Thats a very interesting term you used to describe him..Relatively awesome????Care to elaborate???


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Fizer was the 4th pick in the draft a couple years ago, but he's a bit of a tweener. Think "athletic Corliss Williamson". Too small to play PF, and no perimeter game whatsoever.

I'm not sure if the Knicks want that at SF. Maybe PF, but not SF, I'd take my chances with Penny and KVH.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

hes a PF, and will play PF because hes a BEAST.

Spell it out B-E-A-S-T.

He makes up for his height for his talent and he makes a very formidable banger.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Marcus fizer is relatively awesome,
> 
> 
> I don't know why anyone thinks Darius is taking us anywhere, that guy is going down hill fast, He has one of the worst fg% in the league. So what if he has " potential" so does Ricky davis.....


Though Ricky is an a**, he's lived up to his potential. He's a two-time 20 point scorer. The Cavaliers would never do this. Van Horn is grossly overpaid, and Frank is probably not enough to sway Paxson.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Though Ricky is an a**, he's lived up to his potential. He's a two-time 20 point scorer.


Two time? When was the second time?

98-99: 4.5 ppg
99-00: 4.7 ppg
00-01: 4.6 ppg
01-02: 11.7 ppg
02-03: 20.6 ppg
03-04: 13.6 ppg

You know who else scored 20 ppg on a VERY bad team?

Ron Mercer. Chris Gatling. Jim Jackson. Nice bench players, but not NBA starter quality.

I don't get why this is so hard to understand.

Ricky Davis is likely never going to get 20 shots per game or 40 minutes per game for the rest of his career. Unless he leads another team to the 1st pick in the draft. 

You can expect that 03-04 production from here on out.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

we are set at small foward and shooting guard KVH/Penny/Houston......


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> I havent watched Fiser play much....Thats a very interesting term you used to describe him..Relatively awesome????Care to elaborate???


Marcus Fizer is worth watching. Check him out if he plays tonight. He is an atheltic power forward. Who only scores around the basket. He is effective in the post, and stays there.


He isn't a great defender, but he is an excellent scorer. He did tear his ACL so I don't know if he still has his leaping ability, and he loves guns.


His game is pretty similar to Wilcox's, he is 2" shorter but about 20-30 pounds bigger and clearly has a better vertical leap. He's a decent passer, but does look to score more than anything.

His best season was



12.3 PPG 5.6 RPG 0.3 BPG 1.6 AT per game


At 25 minutes. Give him 30 and he's a 15 and 8 average with the occasional 20-30 point game. I think he would help this team a lot, provide scoring the post , which is all we really need for him to do.

Being on the Bulls roster right now behind all those powerforwards, he probably could be had for cheap. He is currently playing around 15 minutes and sucking. Time to steal him.


I like him better than Wilcox, because everything I have heard points to him having a better work ethic, and he had some monster games last year I believe he scored 20 + points in 8 or so games.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

ill definetly check him out tonight..the knicks need a guy with good post moves to play the inside out game


----------

